# Emilion



## Delicious (9 February 2012)

Would be interested in information on the stallion Emilion, is he mainly a sire of dressage horses or show jumpers? Also what are his offspring like. I read somewhere that they are quite late developers and they are known to be quite hot temperament wise.


----------



## Daytona (1 April 2012)

I have a horse by Indoctro x emilion, he is defo a late developer, just turned 5, still very under developed and almost gangly.  Superb pop on him though.


----------



## HBM1 (1 April 2012)

I owned a youngster out of a mare by Emilion.  He is incredibly laid back and easy going.  I know his new owner is thrilled with how easy he has adapted to everything.


----------



## magic104 (2 April 2012)

Delicious said:



			Would be interested in information on the stallion Emilion, is he mainly a sire of dressage horses or show jumpers? Also what are his offspring like. I read somewhere that they are quite late developers and they are known to be quite hot temperament wise.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at this link seems to be mainly SJ's but obviously it is not complete as not every offspring will be recorded or their achievements recorded http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?p=497365


----------



## Katikins (2 April 2012)

My old girl was by Emilion and I have to say she was not easy.  Very sweet but would panic really easily and have MEGA temper tantrums, her favourite of which was standing on her back legs.  She was also exceptionally headshy (had to take her bridle to pieces to get it on) but that was probably due to something that happened before I got her.  However, she was incredibly pretty and amazingly talented at SJ and certainly had the paces for dressage.  I just couldn't do her justice.


----------



## Katikins (2 April 2012)

This is her:


----------



## showjumper95 (4 April 2012)

a lady on my yard has a 7 rising 8yo gelding by Emilion out of a Uniform mare. He's a really nice horse with a hell of a lot of talent especially SJ. Does very well DR also and is competing and winning at Novice. Jumping approx 1m10 courses atm. He's been a bit of a late developer on the SJ side, only this year started out jumping properly at competitions. Has a few baby meltdowns now and again, but generally a very laid back boy


----------



## BeckieSobol (3 May 2013)

Hey, i had a lovely mare by Emilion and her dam sire was Lux Z, she had a temperament to die for and a big heart, very soppy. She had the greatest movement and biggest most elevated walk ive ever seen naturally she'd of put the top dressage horses to shame! she had a long stride, short back and was almost conformationally perfect (had flat front feet but not too bad) she had such a big pop on her that sometimes she jump top of the wings (1.80) out of trot and make it look like nothing! she was highly intelligent very laid back  but could be sharp spooky and quick off the mark. she was also a quick thinker, she always sorted her striding out to jumps and if i got it wrong she'd ping me out even at 1.25. everything just seemed easy for her. everywhere we went and whoever saw her said that she was the most athletic horse theyd ever seen and that she was going places. she had all the potential in the world and was extremely pretty. she was a late developer however was only backed and broken at 6, then brought on for 2/3months before i purchased her at 5.5k she had 4months box rest two days after getting her from cellulitis then a further 6months intermittent work for various other injuries and reasons. then when i left college and got a job she came with me. after two months (sept 2012) we started cantering (she hadnt really done canter before i got her). and in october we started jumping it took 3 1/2 months to get her to jump fillers in an indoor arena but we got there! i started competing her in february 2013 gaining a DC and 5th in british novice and 4f discovery, at our second show we had another DC and 5th in british novice then a DC and 9th Discovery. at our third show we got DC came 7th in the british novice and 4ft discovery, at the fourth show we had a DC and 4th in the british novice and a DC and 1st in the KJ scope qualifier (disc)  at our fifth show we had a DC and 6th in british novice and i fell off discovery! then at our last show we had a DC and 1st british novice and 4ft but the fastest t4faulter (Aswell as the fastest time overall) 4th discovery however she sadly passed away 4days later on 19/4/13 at the age of 7  the cause is still not clear  super mare with so much to give, so much scope and so much heart <3


----------



## shirleyno2 (4 May 2013)

I have a lovely Emilion gelding, he's nick name is Kevin the teenager........


----------



## Delicious (5 May 2013)

BeckieSobol - thanks for the information about your Emilon mare, I'm so sorry to hear you lost her especially at such a young age & when she had such a promising future ahead. She does sound very similar to my young Emilon mare who is destined to showjump.


----------



## BeckieSobol (30 March 2016)

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/horseygirl12345/media/juice_zps5w79ptjd.jpg.html  This was my emilion mare (lux z on the dam side) at our third show her fifth!


----------

